# Gigabyte X99 Motherboard Manuals



## 623 (Aug 20, 2014)

I found X99 motherboard Manual.

*Gigabyte GA-X99-Gaming 5*
http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-x99-gaming5_e.pdf
*Gigabyte GA-X99-Gaming 7 WIFI*
http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-x99-gaming7-wifi_e.pdf
*Gigabyte GA-X99-Gaming G1 WIFI*
http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-x99-gaming-g1-wifi_e.pdf
*Gigabyte GA-X99-SOC Force*
http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-x99-soc-force_e.pdf
*Gigabyte GA-X99-UD4*
http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-x99-ud4_e.pdf
*Gigabyte GA-X99-UD5 WIFI*
http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-x99-ud5-wifi_e.pdf
*Gigabyte GA-X99-UD7 WIFI*
http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-x99-ud7-wifi_e.pdf


----------



## Maban (Aug 20, 2014)

> 2 x PCI Express x16 slots, running at x16 (PCIE_1, PCIE_2)
> * For optimum performance, if only one PCI Express graphics card is to be installed,
> be sure to install it in the PCIE_1 slot; if you are installing two PCI Express graphics
> cards, it is recommended that you install them in the PCIE_1 and PCIE_2 slots.​ 2 x PCI Express x16 slots, running at x8 (PCIE_3, PCIE_4)
> ...


​Looks like the speculation on the 5820K having less PCIe lanes was correct. 40 for the 5960X and 5930K. 28 for the 5820K.


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 20, 2014)

623 said:


> I found X99 motherboard Manual.
> 
> *Gigabyte GA-X99-Gaming 5*
> http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-x99-gaming5_e.pdf
> ...


Holy ****gigabyte calm down we don't need 7 different motherboards LOL.

All joking aside, I am interested in the Gaming and the SOC Force.


----------



## 623 (Aug 21, 2014)

more.

Gigabyte GA-X99-UD3
http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-x99-ud3_e.pdf


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2014)

Maban said:


> ​Looks like the speculation on the 5820K having less PCIe lanes was correct. 40 for the 5960X and *5930K*. 28 for the 5820K.



Fixed, I guess that is how they get you to get the higher models if you want to run multiple GPUs.


----------



## Maban (Aug 21, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Fixed, I guess that is how they get you to get the higher models if you want to run multiple GPUs.


You can still run 3-way SLI with the 5820K. This really isn't a big deal. It's just going to be 8/8/8 for 3-way SLI or 8/8/8/4 for 4-way Crossfire. That's enough bandwidth considering it's PCIe 3.0. The only real negative here is that forums are going to be flooded by morons who don't understand why their cards aren't running at x16/x16.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2014)

Maban said:


> You can still run 3-way SLI with the 5820K. This really isn't a big deal. It's just going to be 8/8/8 or 8/8/8/4 for 4-way Crossfire. That's enough bandwidth considering it's PCIe 3.0. *The only real negative here is that forums are going to be flooded by morons who don't understand why they're cards aren't running at x16/x16*.



Welcome to the world of computer enthusiast forums!


----------

